# Heeelp mannheim



## Máirtín (Feb 2, 2013)

Hey, I'm 22 yr old male from Ireland and I recently got accepted on an internship with a company in Mannheim which is due to start late July 2013. There is only one catch: I have to have a good level of oral and written German by the time I would start.

I've been studying German by myself since last September because I spent time in Berlin during the summer and I liked the language a lot. I had also been taking night time class in German but they have been cancelled since there wasn't enough numbers.

I plan to relocate to Mannheim in early March on a tight budget to improve my spoken and written level of German. I just have a few questions and queries...

I think the best way to learn German fast is to live with natives, especially a family. How would I go about doing that? Maybe I could pay rent or work to live? Someone suggested male au pairs... Is this popular in Germany? 

Does anyone know any good a German classes in Mannheim? I have a lot of bar experience maybe working in an Irish Pub? I also like volunteering and helping people.. Is there many volunteer organisations? 

Please please please get back to me as soon as possible. I will be forever great full


----------



## Gioppino (Aug 25, 2012)

Máirtín said:


> Does anyone know any good a German classes in Mannheim? I have a lot of bar experience maybe working in an Irish Pub? I also like volunteering and helping people.. Is there many volunteer organisations?


I don't know specifically about Mannheim but a German course at the local VHS is a good starting point:
Mannheimer Abendakademie und Volkshochschule GmbH Aus- und Weiterbildung


----------



## Máirtín (Feb 2, 2013)

Cheers  that was very helpful


----------



## MrTweek (Jan 9, 2013)

Male Au Pairs are not too uncommon here and that's surely a good way to learn the language.
Also, we do have a lot of Irish Pubs indeed and many of them are run by Irish, so surely worth a try


----------

